# Please help again



## dheading (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a new problem now. I am now cooking for my husband and my child and my husband is getting to the point where we will not eat it if it has things in it he does not like instead of just picking them out. Like tonight I made a chicken pot pie in my crock pot and he refused to eat it because it had mushrooms in it and he said that he is tired of picking them out so my entire dinner went to waste expect what me and my one year old ate which wasn't much at all. I am at the point where I am ready to tell him to cook his own meals. Is that a bad thing. I would really like some on this guys.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I think it's important to compromise on stuff like that... if he has to pick out his mushrooms 5 nights out of the week, I can see how it would get old. 

If it's only once a week, he should "tough it out" and be grateful you are cooking for him 

I'm lucky because my wife is probably much more considerate about what I like to eat than she needs to be. That's why she's my "sweetpea"


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well do you know what your husband likes and does not like?

I would be picking out the mushrooms as well, becuase I hate them, I also hate seafood.

I think you need to talk it over with your husband, find out what he likes and does not like.

If my wife wants fish she can have that, i will make Chicken or Steak for myself instead.

Simply put I would not eat food that I do not like, not even if at a 5* place and paid $200 for the meal.

My wife knows what I like and do not like, so I will never see Mushrooms and/or fish on my plate, unless she is divorcing me...lol


----------



## bhappy3 (Feb 4, 2008)

My husband hates mushrooms and onions and tomatoes and pasta (except for mac and cheese). All this translates into a pretty narrow menu. So I don't put that stuff in the food... however, I will cook it on the side and my daughter and I will indulge and he can have his without having to pick it out. Every now and then I'll put it in the food and he'll either eat it or pick it out. It's not a big deal around here. I know what he likes and what he doesn't, and I cook to cater him. When he's not here, my daughter and I indulge in something he would not eat. It's pretty simple for me.


----------

